# Survival > General Survival Discussion >  Survival Hunting Laws

## SBlakeS

How do I go about finding the laws regarding hunting in recreational survival situations.  A friend and I are planning an extended trip in Washington State.  Is it basically that we have to follow normal hunting seasons if we are to kill any game?  Thanks

Blake

----------


## Justin Case

A " Recreational survival situation"   ?????   you are joking right ?

If you were in a REAL survival situation, who cares about laws,,,,  but,  since you are just going camping, you better have a license to kill animals that are in season or you will go down for felony poaching,   BTW,,   please visit the introduction section and tell us a little about yourself,,

----------


## Winter

In AK, you can hunt and gather anything in a survival situation. Just make sure that you have a fishing and hunting license in your area and don't bring any meat home.

If you don't have food and are 20 klicks out, I don't see any fish and game guy harassing you for eating whatever.

----------


## lucznik

Alaska is a bit of a unique entity in this respect and, as such, is not really the best example for most people to be following. 

Other than Alaska, I know of no State that specifically exempts a person from Fish and Game laws in survival situations and I am almost certain that none allow for anything like a "recreational survival situation." 

As mentioned, in a true survival situation; who cares what's "legal."  It's much better to pay the fine for taking something out of season than to die. So too, in a given (true) survival situation a particular State might elect not to prosecute for Game and Fish violations that were committed without criminal intent during the event. However, such leniency would be decided on a case-by-case basis, would rely heavily on the individual disposition of the assigned prosecuting attorney, and should never be expected or relied upon.

In general, if you are going to go into the wilderness to "recreationally survive," (an activity most people call "camping") you had better buy all the relevant licenses and permits and then stick to the limits and conditions associated with the same.

----------


## crashdive123

> How do I go about finding the laws regarding hunting in recreational survival situations.  A friend and I are planning an extended trip in Washington State.  Is it basically that we have to follow normal hunting seasons if we are to kill any game?  Thanks
> 
> Blake


Here's some info, including phone numbers regarding hunting and fishing regulations.  http://wdfw.wa.gov/hunting/

Regarding "recreational survival situations" - I'm guessing you mean camping and maybe living off the land, or practicing some skills (hunting, fishing, trapping, fires, shelter etc).  Good luck to you, and enjoy your time in the woods.  Make sure you tell us how it all works out - and we love to see pictures of trips like the one you are going to take.

----------


## Stargazer

In a real survival situation I would be more than happy to have an EPO tap me on the shoulder and ask for my tags.Because if he's there then I have been found. After a big hug and hand shake I'll ask him who to make the check for the fine out to.

----------


## crashdive123

SBlakeS - I just realized where you are posting from.  I guess you need to look at the non-resident part of Washington State laws on the matter.

Anyway - still wish you luck - stop on by the Intro section when you find the time and tell us a bit about yourself.  Thanks.  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...splay.php?f=14

----------


## trax

aw man, that is too good, "recreational survival" that one's a keeper. I do believe the recreational survival laws state it's ok for me to shoot moonbats, but I have to check on that.

----------


## hunter63

> In a real survival situation I would be more than happy to have an EPO tap me on the shoulder and ask for my tags.Because if he's there then I have been found. After a big hug and hand shake I'll ask him who to make the check for the fine out to.


Well, I don't know about the hug part, but these were my thoughts as well.

Also be aware that in many parks and wild life areas, legally you are not allowed a fire arm.
And most states require a Hunter Safety Course before allowing purchase of any hunting liense.

A check on the laws in your propossed area is in order, and maybe a call to how ever is running the show, be it state, county, or local level, would answer your questions.

It would aslo be nice to stop by the "Introduction" section and tells us a little about your self.
http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ead.php?t=7813
(opps Crash beat me to it)

Good luck and have fun, and remember Man vs Wild is a TV show.

----------


## Rick

If you are intent on killing something then make certain it's not a migratory waterfowl. Those boogers are expensive.

----------


## Sarge47

1st, the term _"_*RECREATIONAL SURVIVAL"*  is not a legal term, that's something that's been made up & is an "oxy-moron"  created by morons who seem to think that the term "survival" means _"EXTREME  SPORT!"_  Actually, it means *"LIFE OR DEATH".*  Shooting any wild animal under this term can result in severe jail time where you will need a whole new set of survival skills.  Preserving your chasity will be one of them!  However, if you choose to go the route you've previously stated, don't forget the pics, especially the "front and profile" view of your face with the numbers under your chin.  I can see it all now:

OFFICER:  "Excuse me sir, but do you realize you just shot a wild game animal illegally?"  

BLAKE:  "It's okay officer, I'm here doing "recreational survival."

OFFICER:  "Hmmm, never heard of that one, turn around please & spread your feet apart."

BLAKE: (getting alarmed.)  "No, officer, you don't understand, I'm here doing "recreational survival;"  don't I have any rights?"

OFFICER:  "Absolutely!  You have the right to remain silent...."

Good luck.   :Cool2:

----------


## klickitat

Recreational activities:

You must have a hunting and fishing license.

You must follow all rules and regulations.

You need a trapping license to trap and you are NOT allowed to use any trap other than a live trap. NO SNARES, LEG HOLDS, BODY GRIPS, DEAD FALLS.

No fishing other than with a pole and it must be attended at all times.


Now if it is a real survival situation, then survive to pay the ticket if you have to.

----------


## Justin Case

I don't think you would get a ticket if you can prove it was life or death,,,   I mean the right to life should trump that,,  of course, then you will get into trying to explain how you got yourself into such a dire situation,,,,,   I guess it would probably be easier just to pay the fine and move on,,,,  lol  :Smile:

----------


## klickitat

My point was, who cares. Survive then worry about the rest of it.

----------


## Rick

Blake, don't take it too hard. Everyone is just having a bit of fun at your expense. Don't let 'em run you off. It will probably be my turn in ...5....4.....3....2....

----------


## Camp10

> I don't think you would get a ticket if you can prove it was life or death,,,


Yeah but posting something about "recreational survival" might make it hard to prove it was life or death.

Maine has a law that forgives these sort of crimes if it is a life or death situation.  You take the fine and contest it, at your hearing, explain the situation and the judge will throw the case out.  If you say "recreational survival" at the hearing...well, I'm not so sure.

Good luck with your camping trip.  Take food and have a nice time. :Smile:

----------


## Justin Case

> Yeah but posting something about "recreational survival" might make it hard to prove it was life or death.
> 
> Maine has a law that forgives these sort of crimes if it is a life or death situation.  You take the fine and contest it, at your hearing, explain the situation and the judge will throw the case out.  If you say "recreational survival" at the hearing...well, I'm not so sure.
> 
> *Good luck with your camping trip.*  Take food and have a nice time.


????????????????
I didnt make the OP,,,,   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Beans

> As mentioned, in a true survival situation; who cares what's "legal."


For a while in the late 80's I had a USAF "survival radio" I was warned if I used it they would arrest me on several charges.

 As I was a civilian and should not had access to that type of radio. I purchsed it at a swap meet.

I stated it would be OK with me, because If i had to use it I *wanted* someone to come after me as I was in a "*World of Sheet*" anyway.

----------


## SBlakeS

Wow.  Minimalist camping, recreational survival....I don't really care what you call it.  I'm not some kid that's never done anything like this before.  I understand that this isn't a game and that it can potentially be a dangerous situation.  I am a backpacker and am progressively moving more towards living off the land when I go.  I've never been into the trapping/hunting side of things so I was just looking for a little educational insight.  A few of you were helpful and I appreciate it but most of you would rather snub your noses at someone who might not know as much as you than actually provide a little assistance.  I got the answers I needed but will definitely not be back here for any others.

Blake

----------


## Camp10

> ????????????????
> I didnt make the OP,,,,


Didnt mean to aim that at you JIC...should have added a @sblakes...sorry my friend.. :Blushing:

----------


## NightShade

> recreational survival situations. 
> 
> Blake


if it's recreational .... Then its not a survival situation....  If recreation turns into a TRUE survival situation... That's a different story.... Tho... I am not one to throw stones.. In my younger days I skirted the law to practice\perfect survival techniques... I wouldn't be so bold to actually recommend breaking any law.. At least not online where there is a record...

----------


## Camp10

> Wow.  Minimalist camping, recreational survival....I don't really care what you call it.  I'm not some kid that's never done anything like this before.  I understand that this isn't a game and that it can potentially be a dangerous situation.  I am a backpacker and am progressively moving more towards living off the land when I go.  I've never been into the trapping/hunting side of things so I was just looking for a little educational insight.  A few of you were helpful and I appreciate it but most of you would rather snub your noses at someone who might not know as much as you than actually provide a little assistance.  I got the answers I needed but will definitely not be back here for any others.
> 
> Blake


Dont go away mad Blake!  If you worded it minimal camping or bushcraft, you might have got a different response.  If you posted a intro first explaining you werent a 12 year old kid you would have got more feedback as well.  Stick around, get to know the different guys here..there is a ton of useful info on this site and some great people as well.

----------


## SBlakeS

> if it's recreational .... Then its not a survival situation....  If recreation turns into a TRUE survival situation... That's a different story.... Tho... I am not one to throw stones.. In my younger days I skirted the law to practice\perfect survival techniques... I wouldn't be so bold to actually recommend breaking any law.. At least not online where there is a record...


I had/have no intentions of breaking the law.  I was merely asking what the law was.

----------


## Winter

If you have no food and you are hungry. Isn't it a survival situation?

Never volunteer information.

----------


## SBlakeS

> Dont go away mad Blake!  If you worded it minimal camping or bushcraft, you might have got a different response.  If you posted a intro first explaining you werent a 12 year old kid you would have got more feedback as well.  Stick around, get to know the different guys here..there is a ton of useful info on this site and some great people as well.


I'm by no means an expert.  I don't know all the terminology and I obviously don't know everything I need to know.  I am fairly experienced with most things I would need for a minimal camping trip.  Hunting/trapping, however, is not anything I've done other than in a tree with a bow or rifle where I slap a tag on it, take it home, and call it a day.  I just wanted to know if there were any special laws relating to this that I didn't know about.  The answers were pretty much what I was expecting.  The attitude is something I was not expecting.

----------


## Sarge47

> If you have no food and you are hungry. Isn't it a survival situation?
> 
> Never volunteer information.


Not nessesarily, it would depend on the extent of hunger & how obtainable regular food is.   :Cool2:

----------


## Sarge47

> I'm by no means an expert.  I don't know all the terminology and I obviously don't know everything I need to know.  I am fairly experienced with most things I would need for a minimal camping trip.  Hunting/trapping, however, is not anything I've done other than in a tree with a bow or rifle where I slap a tag on it, take it home, and call it a day.  I just wanted to know if there were any special laws relating to this that I didn't know about.  The answers were pretty much what I was expecting.  The attitude is something I was not expecting.


What attitude?  We answered the question in the way it was asked, & now it's *OUR* fault?  Sheesh!  You used the term _RECREATIONAL SURVIVAL!"_  That's an oxy-moron.  That was my point.  In order to answer your question properly I had to address that 1st.  Again, if you don't want the answers don't ask the question.  The laws will, in all liklihood  apply differently if it's _recreational_ than it would if it's _survival_.  it can only be one or the other, not both, clear?   :Cool2:

----------


## Rick

It's okay, Blake. To be honest, I thought you might be a kid as well. Anywhoooo. Just consider it having been hazed and let's move forward. A poor choice of words perhaps but fun none-the-less. 

Read through the Wa. State Hunting laws that Crash gave a link to. It's pretty complete in my view. If you have a question then a call to their help desk should give you the skinny on WA laws.

Not that we won't answer your question but if it comes from them you can be assured it's most likely right info.

----------


## SBlakeS

> What attitude?  We answered the question in the way it was asked, & now it's *OUR* fault?  Sheesh!  You used the term _RECREATIONAL SURVIVAL!"_  That's an oxy-moron.  That was my point.  In order to answer your question properly I had to address that 1st.  Again, if you don't want the answers don't ask the question.  The laws will, in all liklihood  apply differently if it's _recreational_ than it would if it's _survival_.  it can only be one or the other, not both, clear?


You made your point.  I apologize that I am not as eloquent as you would like me to be.  I'm done here.

----------


## Sarge47

> You made your point.  I apologize that I am not as eloquent as you would like me to be.  I'm done here.


Without a proper intro we have no idea who or what you may be, eloquent or not, the point was made by many of us.  We can only answer what you ask.  I would have hoped you had a tougher bark on you in light of what you plan to do; guess I was wrong, sorry.   :Cool2:

----------


## NightShade

hey Blake.. dont take it personally bro...  It's just that "recreational survival" is, well, kinda a wierd term.... I say practice..practice...practice... but if practice means snaring a rabbitt, it should also mean skin, clean , and eat said rabbitt...   otherwise i would not condone.... not that I am now..especially on the internet..

----------


## crashdive123

Blake - I hope you stay around / come back.  There is a lot of information available to you here.

----------


## SBlakeS

> Without a proper intro we have no idea who or what you may be, eloquent or not, the point was made by many of us.  We can only answer what you ask.  I would have hoped you had a tougher bark on you in light of what you plan to do; guess I was wrong, sorry.


OK Sarge.  I'm not offended.  I'm not hurt.  I'm not curled up in front of my computer crying.  I'm just not sure I want to post a question on here if I have to worry about wording it perfectly every single time (or there'll be consequences!!!).  I understand that it was a really weird way to word it...got it.  The meat of the question remains the same.  Everyone else.....I understand that none of you know me.  None of you know of my experiences.  Perhaps I should have posted on the intro page first.  I had what I thought was a simple question and was just looking for a quick answer.

----------


## Sarge47

> OK Sarge.  I'm not offended.  I'm not hurt.  I'm not curled up in front of my computer crying.  I'm just not sure I want to post a question on here if I have to worry about wording it perfectly every single time (or there'll be consequences!!!).  I understand that it was a really weird way to word it...got it.  The meat of the question remains the same.  Everyone else.....I understand that none of you know me.  None of you know of my experiences.  Perhaps I should have posted on the intro page first.  I had what I thought was a simple question and was just looking for a quick answer.


Blake, nobody here dislikes you, ok?  We just thought we understood what you were asking and answered.  It's not the end of the world & everybody on here makes mistakes except me cuz' I'm perfect.   :Innocent:  

When a mistake is made, just clarify it & we go from there.   No harm, no foul.  The problem is when reading a post you can't tell how the person is speaking.  I would have been doing so in a matter-of-fact tone & not trying to get your dander up.  I personally respect all backpackers for the knowledge they have to do what they do.  Yes, an intro would have cleared up a lot, that's why we ask for them.  Why not do that right now & become a regular member, no one wants you to leave, & that includes me, ok?   :Cool2:

----------


## SBlakeS

OK...posted an intro.  I'm sorry I got mad earlier.  I can see how my question led to some confusion about what I wanted to know and why.  I used the term "recreational survival" because I read it on another site.  Here is the context it was used in: 

"...A true "survival" situation is unplanned, unexpected, and life threatening. This differs from recreational survival which is a planned activity done for fun..." - http://www.wildfoodadventures.com/survival.html

I just got frustrated because I was expecting a simple answer like "yes...you have to follow all normal hunting/trapping laws."

Thanks for your help.  I got the answer I was looking for.  I'll keep reading and post again if I have any questions.

Blake

----------


## welderguy

> Wow.  Minimalist camping, recreational survival....I don't really care what you call it.  I'm not some kid that's never done anything like this before.  I understand that this isn't a game and that it can potentially be a dangerous situation.  I am a backpacker and am progressively moving more towards living off the land when I go.  I've never been into the trapping/hunting side of things so I was just looking for a little educational insight.  A few of you were helpful and I appreciate it but most of you would rather snub your noses at someone who might not know as much as you than actually provide a little assistance.  I got the answers I needed but will definitely not be back here for any others. Good at least we wont hurt your feeling anymore.
> 
> Blake


I was trying to be nice and stay out of this thread till now, You come in here with no intro ( and we snub our noses at you)  asking a first class numpty question, well if you would of searched the forum prior to asking your question you would of found a couple threads close to what your asking and could of got the info you wanted and saved getting your little feelings hurt . 
 Now here is a solution for your questions TRY GOOGLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## SBlakeS

> I was trying to be nice and stay out of this thread till now, You come in here with no intro ( and we snub our noses at you)  asking a first class numpty question, well if you would of searched the forum prior to asking your question you would of found a couple threads close to what your asking and could of got the info you wanted and saved getting your little feelings hurt . 
>  Now here is a solution for your questions TRY GOOGLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


And if you would have read the rest of the thread you would realize that we already covered this.

----------


## welderguy

> And if you would have read the rest of the thread you would realize that we already covered this.


I did but still had to say my peace.

----------


## klickitat

.................................................

----------


## SBlakeS

> I did but still had to say my peace.


Well now you've said it.  Feel better?  I'm not trying to make any enemies here but I don't see what you hoped to accomplish by "saying your piece" after I've already apologized for my reaction.

----------


## welderguy

> You made your point.  I apologize that I am not as eloquent as you would like me to be.  I'm done here.


Blake, there really is no reason to leave hang out and youll understand why you got some of the replys you got. 


 I am trying to multi task so im about 10 posts behind ( multi tasking is not a strong point for me) .

----------


## SBlakeS

> I really hope that my post helped you. I live, hunt, fish and before being practically outlawed I trapped here in Washington state.


Very helpful.  That was pretty much everything I needed to know.  Thanks.

Blake

----------


## welderguy

> Well now you've said it.  Feel better?  I'm not trying to make any enemies here but I don't see what you hoped to accomplish by "saying your piece" after I've already apologized for my reaction.


 I saw it , but i was answering the thread in order of posts. ( cause I don't know how to multi quote  :Blushing: )

----------


## Winter

> Not nessesarily, it would depend on the extent of hunger & how obtainable regular food is.


No foraging behind McD's? :Smash:

----------


## rwc1969

> 1st, the term _"_*RECREATIONAL SURVIVAL"* is not a legal term, that's something that's been made up & is an "oxy-moron" created by morons who seem to think that the term "survival" means _"EXTREME SPORT!"_ Actually, it means *"LIFE OR DEATH".* Shooting any wild animal under this term can result in severe jail time where you will need a whole new set of survival skills. Preserving your chasity will be one of them! However, if you choose to go the route you've previously stated, don't forget the pics, especially the "front and profile" view of your face with the numbers under your chin. I can see it all now:
> 
> OFFICER: "Excuse me sir, but do you realize you just shot a wild game animal illegally?" 
> 
> BLAKE: "It's okay officer, I'm here doing "recreational survival."
> 
> OFFICER: "Hmmm, never heard of that one, turn around please & spread your feet apart."
> 
> BLAKE: (getting alarmed.) "No, officer, you don't understand, I'm here doing "recreational survival;" don't I have any rights?"
> ...


Thanks for bringin me down Sarge, here I thought I'd found a loophole.

If I ever get caught poachin I'm just gonna pretend I'm lost. LOL! Make sure I wear raggedy AZZ clothes and rub dirt all over my face. "Thank God you found me officer. I've been wanderin round these woods for weeks." :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

Geez guys.  Blake is here.  He is a member of the forum.  I'm glad he decided to stay.  Let's move on.  Nothing to see here.

----------


## SBlakeS

> I saw it , but i was answering the thread in order of posts. ( cause I don't know how to multi quote )


Alright, well, I'm off to bed.  I'll check back when I get up so I can see the string of threads as you catch up. :Smile:   Again...sorry for my reaction earlier.  I hope we can still be friends.  And just so you know, I didn't know what numpty meant so I took your advice and looked it up on Google.  Here is what I found:

"Someone who (sometimes unwittingly) by speech or action demonstrates a lack of knowledge or misconception of a particular subject or situation to the amusement of others."

I guess that's fair enough.  Good night.

Blake

----------


## welderguy

> Alright, well, I'm off to bed.  I'll check back when I get up so I can see the string of threads as you catch up.  Again...sorry for my reaction earlier.  I hope we can still be friends.  And just so you know, I didn't know what numpty meant so I took your advice and looked it up on Google.  Here is what I found:
> 
> "Someone who (sometimes unwittingly) by speech or action demonstrates a lack of knowledge or misconception of a particular subject or situation to the amusement of others."
> 
> I guess that's fair enough.  Good night.
> 
> Blake


 Blake I see no reason we cant be friends, Again I am glad you decided to stay ,  have a good night.

----------


## Justin Case

Blake,
Its all good  :Smash:    as per your question,,  I'll just say this,  "Its better to be judged by twelve than carried by six"   :Wink:  

Welcome to the Forum  :Smile:

----------


## Sarge47

> Thanks for bringin me down Sarge, here I thought I'd found a loophole.
> 
> If I ever get caught poachin I'm just gonna pretend I'm lost. LOL! Make sure I wear raggedy AZZ clothes and rub dirt all over my face. "Thank God you found me officer. I've been wanderin round these woods for weeks."


Now that's funny, I don't care who you are!  Yep, dude's gonna fit right in, that's for sure.  Found a loophole & didn't even need Ken's help!  That's cool!   :Cool2:

----------


## justin_baker

Ok, so if you were in a life and death survival situation, and you killed animals out of season, would you still be punished for your crimes? Or could you get your crimes pardoned if you could prove to the court system that you were actually in a survival situation?
Does anyone even know an answer to this question?

----------


## Camp10

> Ok, so if you were in a life and death survival situation, and you killed animals out of season, would you still be punished for your crimes? Or could you get your crimes pardoned if you could prove to the court system that you were actually in a survival situation?
> Does anyone even know an answer to this question?


I'm sure every state is different but my boys just took their hunter's safety course and I sat in as well.  The instructor mentioned a law where if your actions are to insure your survival, it isnt a crime however you still may be fined.  His instructions were to then contest the fine and argue your case to a judge.  If the judge believes you were in a survival situation, the case will be thrown out.

----------


## crashdive123

> Ok, so if you were in a life and death survival situation, and you killed animals out of season, would you still be punished for your crimes? Or could you get your crimes pardoned if you could prove to the court system that you were actually in a survival situation?
> Does anyone even know an answer to this question?


A forest ranger is making rounds in a remote part of the wooded reserve when he comes across an unkempt man, sitting at a makeshift campfire. To the ranger's horror, the man is eating a fish and a bald eagle.
He immediately arrests the man and puts him in jail. The following morning, the man appears before the Judge.

"Are you aware that eating a Bald Eagle is a federal offense?" asks the Judge.

"Yes, I am," replies the man, "but please allow me to explain what happened."

"You may proceed," instructs the Judge.

"I was lost in the woods and hadn't had anything real to eat for two weeks," explains the man. "I was so hungry, I was eating plants to stay alive."

"Then one day, I arrive at a lake. I see a Bald Eagle swooping down to the water and flying away with a fish in its talons. I thought, 'if I startled the Eagle, maybe I could steal the fish.'"

"Low and behold, the eagle lighted upon a nearby tree stump to eat the fish. So, I picked up a rock and threw it. I meant to hit the stump and startle the bird. I hoped he would drop the fish and fly away."

"Unfortunately, in my weakened condition, my aim was off. The rock hit the eagle squarely on his poor little head, and killed it. I agonized over what had happened, but I figured that since it was dead I might as well eat it."

The Judge says he will take a recess to analyze the defendant's statement. Fifteen minutes later, the Judge returns.

"Due to the extreme circumstances, and because you did not intend to kill the eagle, the court will dismiss the charges." The Judge then leans over the bench and whispers, "If you don't mind my asking, what does a bald eagle taste like?"

"Well, Your Honor, it's a little difficult to explain," the defendant says. "The best way I can describe it is to say that it's far more tender than a California Condor, but the meat is quite bland compared to a Spotted Owl."

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Innocent:

----------


## Sarge47

> Ok, so if you were in a life and death survival situation, and you killed animals out of season, would you still be punished for your crimes? Or could you get your crimes pardoned if you could prove to the court system that you were actually in a survival situation?
> Does anyone even know an answer to this question?


Not if the judge was a member of PETA!   :Innocent:

----------


## lucznik

> Ok, so if you were in a life and death survival situation, and you killed animals out of season, would you still be punished for your crimes? Or could you get your crimes pardoned if you could prove to the court system that you were actually in a survival situation?
> Does anyone even know an answer to this question?





> ...in a given (true) survival situation a particular State might elect not to prosecute for Game and Fish violations that were committed without criminal intent during the event. However, such leniency would be decided on a case-by-case basis, would rely heavily on the individual disposition of the assigned prosecuting attorney [and/or judge], and should never be expected or relied upon.


Asked and answered.  

As a rule, if you break the law (irrespective of the motivation), you should plan on paying your "debt to society."  If you get off with less, then consider it a happy bonus.

----------


## Rick

My guess is that here in Indiana you'd be fined no matter what. Where ever you get lost you can walk about 1000 yards in any direction and find a road. With the exception of just a handful of locations wilderness around here is driving six blocks and not passing a Stabucks.

----------


## Justin Case

Maybe this is why we never seen Bear kill any game species ?  LOL

----------


## trax

Camp, I don't understand how they can say it isn't a crime but still fine you. I'll tell you all, if I'm in that situation, it ain't going to matter to me what the law says. I think that there is one of them moot points.

----------


## crashdive123

> Camp, I don't understand how they can say it isn't a crime but still fine you. I'll tell you all, if I'm in that situation, it ain't going to matter to me what the law says. I think that there is one of them moot points.


I saw pictures of one of them points once.  It was pretty cool the way it was all filled with water and surrounded the castle.

----------


## trax

> I saw pictures of one of them points once.  It was pretty cool the way it was all filled with water and surrounded the castle.


and holy snappin aa....lligators?

----------


## crashdive123

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Camp10

> Camp, I don't understand how they can say it isn't a crime but still fine you. I'll tell you all, if I'm in that situation, it ain't going to matter to me what the law says. I think that there is one of them moot points.


Because you still killed an out of season animal or cut down private trees or whatever you did during the survival situation you were in.  It is up to you to prove to the judge that it was life or death. It's the life or death part of it that keeps it from being a crime. I'm sure Ken could better explain this.

----------


## Sarge47

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


That reminds me, I need to call my ex-wife this weekend...don't know what I'm gonna call her though!   :Innocent:   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Justin Case

> That reminds me, I need to call my ex-wife this weekend...*don't know what I'm gonna call her though!*


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## not_in_danger

Wow, for hating on this OP so much you've all come to a strange forum... The OP is asking about practice, which it would suck to be without should you find yourself in a real survival situation someday. Your attitudes actually make this site oxymoronic, don't you think? 

Thanks for taking the heat OP, I had the same question and was wondering if there was a way to avoid traveling to special reserves or out of the country, but those do seam to be our only out of season options. Aside from friendly DMP situations. 

And don't ask me to introduce myself. I don't like this community enough to spend the time on that. I'm looking for survivalists, not doomsday preppers.

----------


## madmax

Necro thread post.  Cue the Twilight Zone music.

----------


## crashdive123

It only took you nine years to respond.  I know, I know --- you weren't old enough to go on line back then.  As for your intro - none needed since your trolling butt has been shown the door.

----------


## Ken

*chuckle*  Wheres the troll spray?

----------


## Rick

Doomsday preppers? Now that's oxymoronic.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

I didn't know y'all were doomsday preppers?

I thought you were old farts....


Alan

----------


## kyratshooter

> I didn't know y'all were doomsday preppers?
> 
> I thought you were old farts....
> 
> 
> Alan


I thought they were both the same thing!

----------


## highlo

> Because you still killed an out of season animal or cut down private trees or whatever you did during the survival situation you were in.  It is up to you to prove to the judge that it was life or death. It's the life or death part of it that keeps it from being a crime. I'm sure Ken could better explain this.


if it's really life or death, why would you give a rat's behind about the fine?  At least you're alive to be charged.

----------

